# Blue Amano Shrimp



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

I just got these 2 beautiful Amano shrimp from my LFS and was surprised at the coloring. Has anyone else seen Amano shrimp like this?



Why hello there you two!



He likes to hang from my Anubias:




The larger one is an even deeper blue:



What do you think?


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Side note: Amano's are extremely hard to photograph - they move way too fast!


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I ordered some from msjinkzd just last week that came in deep blue. Apparently it's from eating cladophora algae.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

So cool. If only they had algae that you could feed amanos to make them red.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

jasonpatterson said:


> I ordered some from msjinkzd just last week that came in deep blue. Apparently it's from eating cladophora algae.


Interesting - so the tank they were in when I purchased had Marimo moss balls in it - I guess that is probably the source of the cladophora. Whatever it is, it makes them beautiful. I guess I have no Marimo so chances are they will change back to normal color soon... Oh well.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Mine are eating thread algae and staying blue, though not as strongly as they came.


----------



## jdm68 (Jun 2, 2011)

Storm said:


> I guess I have no Marimo so chances are they will change back to normal color soon... Oh well.


You just need to get some balls!


----------



## Inkling (Feb 11, 2011)

jdm68 said:


> You just need to get some balls!


I thought about making a silly remark about this quote, but then I thought the betterof it.


----------



## Cento (Apr 7, 2010)

jdm68 said:


> You just need to get some balls!


 
I just went out and got some!........ blue amanos that is..:hihi: wakawakawaka!

But seriously, does anyone know what prepared foods contain this "cladophora" algae? I would very much like to keep these colours going...


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

"color enhancing" foods containing asthaxanthin will also intensify their colors, but again, only while they are eating the foods.

Most of my amanos are blue because I feed them clado and hair algaes.


----------



## Cento (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks for the reply msjinkzd! 

The hair algae; is that something you grow yourself at home, or do you buy it?


----------



## cdwill (Aug 1, 2010)

freph said:


> So cool. If only they had algae that you could feed amanos to make them red.


Old thread bump, but one of my Amanos is suddenly red. Not slightly pink, but deep red. It seems to be doing fine, though -- it's eating and moving around normally.

Any idea what could cause this?


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

I had one turned dark red after it was injured (exoskeleton split). Sort of like a scab, but internal and looking more like pigmentation. I can't see a shrimp surviving a full body version of that, honestly, so who knows? Others turned pink after eating algae I had killed with excel...


----------

